# Lockscreen Lag on GB Kernel.



## Returner (Jun 7, 2011)

I notice that even on CM7 GB kernel the lockscreen lags a bit, as well as on ApeX or Shuji which both have the AOSP lockscreen. maybe this is just me. anyone else notice this? on froyo CM7 it is butter.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Returner said:


> I notice that even on CM7 GB kernel the lockscreen lags a bit, as well as on ApeX or Shuji which both have the AOSP lockscreen. maybe this is just me. anyone else notice this? on froyo CM7 it is butter.


I'm running CM7 on the GB kernel as well and haven't really noticed any lockscreen lag in comparison to when I was on the Froyo kernel. There could be a difference, but it's still so fast I can't tell.


----------



## Iceman0803 (Aug 4, 2011)

Just flashed to GB kernel about 30 mins ago and haven't noticed any lockscreen lag vs Froyo kernel so far.


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

I wish there was a way to turn off the vibrate on keylock slide. I bet the hesitation is due to that.


----------



## droydhead (Jun 13, 2011)

crewchief41 said:


> I wish there was a way to turn off the vibrate on keylock slide. I bet the hesitation is due to that.


You can.. Go into CyanogenMod settings --> input --> haptic feedback tweaks and then uncheck haptic feedback main. But it also shuts off the haptic feedback on everything else too.

I do notice a very, very small lag right at the end.. I'm not sure if that's done purposely or not. It doesn't go away with the vibration turned off.


----------



## Fenrisswolf (Jun 28, 2011)

I've noticed an occasional bit of lag on wake as well. It doesn't always happen, but when it does, it seems like the screen will appear unlocked for for a second, then dim and go off again, then finally go and show the lockscreen like it's supposed to. It is not doing it at the moment, and my reflexes haven't been fast enough to tell if that first screen is actually live and responsive or not. It would seem that the phone is briefly rendering the screen as it was when the device was first locked, and then actually refreshing the display to its' current "locked" state.


----------

